# Uganda Famine Could Be Next, United Nations Warn



## High_Gravity (Aug 2, 2011)

Uganda Famine Could Be Next, United Nations Warn 









> GENEVA, Aug 2 (Reuters) - Uganda could be the next country hit by alarming malnutrition rates due to drought which has already sparked famine in southern Somalia and hunger in Kenya, Ethiopia and Djibouti, the United Nations warned on Tuesday.
> 
> Pockets of food insecurity have already been detected in drought-hit northern areas of Uganda, east Africa's third largest economy, the U.N.'s Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) said.
> 
> ...



Uganda Famine Could Be Next, United Nations Warn


----------



## waltky (Aug 5, 2011)

Blame La Niña...

*Experts: La Niña, Climate Change Impact East African Drought*
_August 03, 2011 - Scientists concerned about future effects_


> Experts say the Pacific ocean phenomenon known as La Niña is partly to blame for the drought ravaging the Horn of Africa.  But while the latest La Niña episode has ended, climate scientists are concerned about what the next few months will bring and the intensifying effects of a changing global climate.  La Niña begins when eastern Pacific waters near the equator turn cooler than normal. A cascade of changes in ocean temperatures and wind currents follows, and the consequences are global.
> 
> Droughts and floods
> 
> ...


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lets hope something GOOD HAPPENS and this doesnt affect them also!


----------



## waltky (Aug 11, 2011)

Choosing which child lives, and which child dies...

*For some, famine means picking which child dies*
_August 11, 2011 - Wardo Mohamud Yusuf walked for two weeks with one child on her back when her 4-year-old son collapsed at her side._


> The 29-year-old asked the families she was traveling with for help, but they continued on their way. Then she had to make a choice no parent should have to make. Yusuf left her 4-year-old behind.  Now at a refugee camp in Kenya, Yusuf says she is reliving the pain of abandoning her son.  Parents fleeing Somalia's devastating famine are having to make unimaginably cruel choices: Which children have the best chance to survive when food and water run low? Who should be left behind?
> 
> The U.S. estimates that more than 29,000 Somali children under age 5 have died in the country's famine the last three months.  At the Kakuma Mission Hospital in northern Kenya, an incident between two mothers illustrates the growing desperation among refugees as a famine in neighboring Somalia that has killed tens of thousands draws an international aid effort.  The two mothers exchanged blows as they held their wailing infants in their arms after one of the women tried to cut in the long line for children to receive treatment for severe malnutrition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Douger (Aug 11, 2011)

Send your next paycheck.


----------



## waltky (Aug 12, 2011)

Drought causing the famine...

*Millions Impacted by Drought in Northern Kenya*
_August 11, 2011 - The ongoing drought in northern Kenya has put millions of people in need of immediate food assistance.  Many children are at risk of facing the devastating effects of severe malnutrition.  But the effects of acute water shortages on families are even more far reaching.  They include lifestyle changes in communities experiencing water shortages._


> Airlie Taylor, communications officer for ActionAid Internationals International Emergencies and Conflict Team, says that the lack of water is changing the way families live.  Weve seen women whose traditional domestic roles have made them the main water collectors, are increasingly being faced with the task of walking farther distances to find water, or spending a lot of time scraping water from shallow wells with water pans.
> 
> She said this is taking up a lot more of their time and leaving them less for other things.  Taylor said the drought is causing families to break up.  We find the men have migrated with their livestock to find water, leaving the women and children at home.  So there is a social impact with the drought situation.  Its not just about a lack of water and people going hungry, said Taylor.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 14, 2011)

You drive out white farmers, this is what you get.

Starve on.

It's happened in country after country.


----------



## waltky (Apr 5, 2013)

Alarms not bein' answered quick enough...

*Chatham House report: Famine risks are badly managed*
_5 April 2013 - Famine early warning systems have a good track record of predicting food shortages but are poor at triggering early action, a report has concluded._


> The study said the opportunity for early action was being missed by governments and humanitarian agencies.  It said the "disconnect" was starkly apparent in Somalia where no action was taken despite 11 months of warnings.  Up to two million people are estimated to have died in drought-related emergencies since 1970.  The report by UK think-tank Chatham House, Managing Famine Risk: Linking Early Warning to Early Action, looked at the issue of drought-related emergencies on a global scale but focused on the Horn of Africa and the Sahel regions.  "The regions are quite unique in a way because you have these droughts, where there are normally successive failed rains; then you have a process whereby you have subsequent harvest failures then people adopt coping strategies," explained report author Rob Bailey.  "They start selling off assets, running down food reserves, taking on credit - they get themselves into an increasingly desperate situation."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 6, 2013)

40% of U.S. corn acres are devoted to producing ethanol. Unneeded and unwanted, save for the agriculture industry. They make so much ethanol that 20% of it is exported. 

Our nation's farmers are starving the world in the name of profits. In the process they pollute our groundwater, air, rivers, and streams. And still we hand them billions of dollars of cash year after year. 

It's time we called out these fuckers and name them for who they are. Usurpers and rapers of economy and environment.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 6, 2013)

my heart breaks what do we do

cash goes to mercenaries

every time you hear someone say send money we know how to distribute it, its a lie. I'll just keep backing my MCC but oh my my heart breaks when I see these children. 

Oh and someone tells you they've got issues because of the sequester? Smack them up side the head and ask them if they have eaten their gruel today.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> 40% of U.S. corn acres are devoted to producing ethanol. Unneeded and unwanted, save for the agriculture industry. They make so much ethanol that 20% of it is exported.
> 
> Our nation's farmers are starving the world in the name of profits. In the process they pollute our groundwater, air, rivers, and streams. And still we hand them billions of dollars of cash year after year.
> 
> It's time we called out these fuckers and name them for who they are. Usurpers and rapers of economy and environment.



Notice the lack of protestors? I'm about to go on a huge roll next week. Ethical Oil. Watch me roll,.

I'm sick to death of these mother fucker wanna be enviro weenie making six figure salaries and being bank rolled by the Rockefellers to determine our energy futures.

I'm sick to death of these crazy old libs fucking with us.


----------



## waltky (Apr 8, 2013)

tinydancer wrote: _I'm about to go on a huge roll next week. Ethical Oil. Watch me roll_

Uncle Ferd says he'd be willin'...

... t' pick ya up...

... an' take ya anywhere ya wanna go.


----------



## LAfrique (Apr 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Uganda Famine Could Be Next, United Nations Warn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It appears the UN and its allies are again on their propaganda route: *Remember several months ago when the UN declared famine in Somalia and Somali pirates downgraded allegation to nothing but propaganda *(and I then agreed with Somali "pirates")? And then in less than three months later, the UN announced Somalia was free of famine?

Every nation has its tilling and harvest season, and a tilling and harvest season being from four months to about five months. Any sane person knows a famine, as declared then by the UN and its allies, could never have been over in three months!  

I therefore think the UN and its allies are again about to use technology to devastate Uganda, as they have done in numerous occasions in other develolping nations -http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~sai/wxwar.html   


*UN declares famine in Somalia and Somali Pirates say it's Propaganda* - Nile Bowie: SOMALIA: FAMINE FOR PROFIT AND THE EAST AFRICAN FOOD CRISIS 


*Technology Warfare* - HAARP.net - The Military's Pandora's Box by Dr. Nick Begich and Jeane Manning 



*I truly wish (though concerned at mindgames at taxpayers' expense) that the US government and its sadistic allies would head to outer space for subjects to conquer and colonize* - NASA And MIT Mission Will Search For Habitable Planets - Forbes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2013)

The sad news is this is being orchestrated.   The World Food Program the USA had founded through Monsanto directors to feed these people has been discontinued.  Shut down this past year.  By decision of the United Nations.  This is intentional.  Horrified yet?


----------



## waltky (May 13, 2013)

Granny says Uncle Ferd used to eat bugs when he was a lil' kid...

*Insects Can Fill Gap in Diets, UN Says*
_ May 13, 2013 - A new study by the U.N. Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) says insects could be used in the fight against hunger and to increase food security._


> A report released Monday says that forest insects form part of the traditional diet for some two billion people worldwide and are a readily available source of nutritious and protein-rich food.  Some of the most widely consumed insects include beetles, caterpillars, bees, wasps and ants. The food agency report says insects are rich in protein, good fats, iron and other minerals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*UN urges people to eat insects to fight world hunger*
_13 May 2013 - Eating more insects could help fight world hunger, according to a new UN report._


> The report by the UN Food and Agriculture Organization says that eating insects could help boost nutrition and reduce pollution.  It notes than over 2 billion people worldwide already supplement their diet with insects.  However it admits that "consumer disgust" remains a large barrier in many Western countries.  Wasps, beetles and other insects are currently "underutilised" as food for people and livestock, the report says. Insect farming is "one of the many ways to address food and feed security".  "Insects are everywhere and they reproduce quickly, and they have high growth and feed conversion rates and a low environmental footprint," according to the report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (May 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > 40% of U.S. corn acres are devoted to producing ethanol. Unneeded and unwanted, save for the agriculture industry. They make so much ethanol that 20% of it is exported.
> ...



Ethical Oil. I like that. You gotta a future in PR.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8 (May 14, 2013)

And if we go to help, they probably will treat us like Somalia did .


----------



## High_Gravity (May 14, 2013)

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> And if we go to help, they probably will treat us like Somalia did .



It depends, each African country is unique. The Somalis hated us because of Islamic radical incluence and tribal bullshit.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8 (May 14, 2013)

True.


----------

